# automatic textile press



## Gmen (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi All!

Can anyone help me i'm looking to buy a used or new automatic textile press, help would like to get tips on where to buy, and the best quality vs price press on the market.


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm looking to get an entry level auto myself. Only new though. considering the Anatol Horizon, the Javelin, M&R Diamondback and TAS Hawk. Would appreciate any input from those that have been here before. I plan on doing some process color work so are the servo index and a/c heads worth the extra money?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

If you can afford servo and ac heads, go for it. We have a 7 color diamondback, and it rocks- striaight up. Absolutely no problems after 30k prints in a little over 4 months. Tuff has a good product in the freedom and javelin. Also Anatol and Tas. You can get a lot of machine for 30k dollars. You'll make your money back.


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

Does your Diamondback have servo and a/c heads?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Nope, all air. 65 doz/hr max speed. 50 doz/hr production. Spot on registration. Top knotch print quality. Fast changeover times. Programmable sequencing(Revolver). In head flash (Reno HW). Pneumatic screen and squeegie and flood bar locks.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

If at all possible within your finances, purchase NEW. Used is OK, if you know who you're buying from (purchased new originally, took really good care of it, moderate use).
We purchased a "REFURBISHED" auto press from a very large east coast distributor back in 2004, and had lots of trouble with it, too many problems to mention, so please be very careful if you purchased other than NEW.


----------



## kingsman2004 (Sep 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Lawson mini trooper,i need an auto for my garage


----------



## kingsman2004 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry for the short question,the reason is my wrists are going south,i need some help from the auto god.Any help would be some help


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

out da box said:


> Nope, all air. 65 doz/hr max speed. 50 doz/hr production. Spot on registration. Top knotch print quality. Fast changeover times. Programmable sequencing(Revolver). In head flash (Reno HW). Pneumatic screen and squeegie and flood bar locks.


We're thinking of a Diamondback also, who did you purchase from? Or lease from? Any recommendations? What dryer did you get to accomodate it? 

Before the Diamondback were you running a manual press? Is your life like heaven now?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We got ours at the Charlotte Printwear show in April direct from M&R. Leased it through Geneva Capital. Got a deal on it since it was purchased off the showroom floor. Got a package with reno flash and money for a big compressor. I got a deal on a 2412 lawson omega dryer. I wish I had a 3616 dryer or mini sprint gas dryer, but the Lawson will just barely keep up when going full throttle.

It has been unreal with the auto. I can't even imagine printing manually anymore, don't even know how. I sold both my 4 color manuals, just hope I dont end up needing them eventually. We print orders as small as 12pcs, but next year I think we'll up the minimums to 20pcs. 

Set up is really fast with the air locks on the screen, squeegie, and floodbar locks.
We're up to 35k prints on it so far. This past 2 weeks has been a little slow, but next 4 weeks should be busy.

Automation will change your game, if you can keep it spinning and stomach the initial investments. The machine is one thing, but we spent a small fortune in miscellaneous stuff- wiring, dryers, screens, installation, forklifts, tools, ink, etc. etc., etc.

You'll start buying 5 gallon buckets of ink, and 5 gallon drums of paint thinner- costs doubled for us. Sales doubled for us.

Good luck.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

out da box said:


> We got ours at the Charlotte Printwear show in April direct from M&R. Leased it through Geneva Capital. Got a deal on it since it was purchased off the showroom floor. Got a package with reno flash and money for a big compressor. I got a deal on a 2412 lawson omega dryer. I wish I had a 3616 dryer or mini sprint gas dryer, but the Lawson will just barely keep up when going full throttle.
> 
> It has been unreal with the auto. I can't even imagine printing manually anymore, don't even know how. I sold both my 4 color manuals, just hope I dont end up needing them eventually. We print orders as small as 12pcs, but next year I think we'll up the minimums to 20pcs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Out Da Box. I remember your post when you bought your press, it's great to hear you're putting it to use! 

Curious though, if your costs have doubled and sales doubled, isn't your profit margin the same with more work? (I guess it isn't much more work comparing to using a manual)


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

out da box said:


> If you can afford servo and ac heads, go for it. We have a 7 color diamondback, and it rocks- striaight up. Absolutely no problems after 30k prints in a little over 4 months. Tuff has a good product in the freedom and javelin. Also Anatol and Tas. You can get a lot of machine for 30k dollars. You'll make your money back.


whats the difference between a machine with servo and ac heads as opposed to a mchine without them


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

TeddyRocky said:


> Thanks Out Da Box. I remember your post when you bought your press, it's great to hear you're putting it to use!
> 
> Curious though, if your costs have doubled and sales doubled, isn't your profit margin the same with more work? (I guess it isn't much more work comparing to using a manual)


Well margin doubled also. Physical work more than halfed, labor hours- steady, productivity- doubled.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

It's that time of year! Trying to keep this thing spinnin'. We're at 7000+ prints this month so far and we have a heavy 2 week stretch ahead of us. 
This is when you grow muscles!

Back to the throttle.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good to hear your busy. We got about 1100 shirts to print tomorrow on our new auto. Should get most done by lunch. Only 2 jobs, with three setups but a money maker. We aren't setting any sales records right now but we are on par with last year.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Hey Alan, I know you've got that rpm machine. It is a beast and it's all digital and electric. I have seen pictures of it and read up on the specs. How do you like it? You have any pics? I think I want one of those- make mine a 12 color please.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I had really high expectations for this press and I didn't know if it would live up to them but it has. It is everything I expected and more. The press I was running before was one of the most well built, solid presses ever made and the rpm is every bit of a tank, with the bells and whistles. Here are a few pics. I will be uploading a video on youtube in the next couple of days and I'll link it here when I do.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Yep, that's a monster.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

wow, that's the most beautiful thing I ever saw...


----------

